# New aussie girl looking for teaching job



## aussie_girl (Sep 27, 2012)

hi there 

I'm in HK atm on a holiday and I am considering relocating here. I just wanted to know what the likeness of getting a teaching job here in HK is like?

I have no work experience because I am just about to graduate from my teaching course. I have a three years bachelors degree and a one year post graduate teaching qualification. I am qualified to teach English and History in NSW at a secondary level. Do you think I could get a job easily in HK? I am worried because I have no work experience and I am quite young. I have professional work experience though with excellent practicum reports. 

I hope someone can help me 

aussie girl


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

If your English is very good and you talk as if you are from England you can easily find employment. If you are English looking that too will help.


----------



## aussie_girl (Sep 27, 2012)

JWilliamson said:


> If your English is very good and you talk as if you are from England you can easily find employment. If you are English looking that too will help.


Well I am a born and bred Australian with Caucasian background. 

However, I contacted an agency and they said that I couldn't teach high-school aged children in Hong Kong because I don't have any work experience. 

They said I could teach primary school aged students without any work experience however. 


Does anyone know what the HK primary schools (students aged 4-11) are like?

Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

yes this is my experience. Even with some experience they will push you to the primary classes. Well you can gain a lot of needed experience with the young kids which will make it much easier for you when you start teaching the older ones.


----------



## aussie_girl (Sep 27, 2012)

JWilliamson said:


> yes this is my experience. Even with some experience they will push you to the primary classes. Well you can gain a lot of needed experience with the young kids which will make it much easier for you when you start teaching the older ones.


Oh ok, so they are known for that?

I don't really mind if the benefits are the same. I really like working with young children as well, I just thought it was strange because I am secondary qualified. 

Do you know if the salary for primary and secondary are similar?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Primary will be around 18 to high 20's.


----------



## aussie_girl (Sep 27, 2012)

JWilliamson said:


> Primary will be around 18 to high 20's.


The lower end of that scale seems very low compared with Australian standards. 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Many office expat workers with little experience are starting at 15K and I know many primary teachers starting at 22 and 26K per month. With experience and a good degree I know some teaching older kids at 30 to 40 K.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I got this from the internet " Teaching English as a foreign language is also quite a popular vocation – contributing to the fact that 30 percent of Hong Kong's expat population is aged between 18 and 34.


Some typical monthly Hong Kong expat salaries include:


For ESL teachers, about HK$18K;".


----------



## Robster_87 (Jan 16, 2013)

Any luck on your job search? I am interested to hear about your experience in HK as I too am interested in relocating to HK.


----------

